# Selling bowls, pens, and other turned goods



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

Alright so i know this is a touchy/tricky question to be asking. However, i'm a student at a woodworking school right now and none of the instructors seem to have any sound advice as to pricing, marketing and selling. 

Now, I know that some people who are successful won't want to share their secrets as to how they sell stuff because if everyone knew, they wouldn't be able to be succesful! but perhaps some of you guys could give me some advice. what i would like to know is, what kind of prices should i put on my items, how do i determine the price. and what are some good ways to sell my goods. 

So far, I've gone to a production bowl company, "The Vermont Bowl Company" located in Wilmington, Vermont. This proved to be a very succesful visit, they bought $375 worth of bowls from me outright and agreed to set up a corner in the store come May to display my bowls on consignment. I'm not exactly sure what consignment is either. I also have created a website, www.TJGwoodworking.com and i've linked paypal to the site so people can purchase bowls and small items right from my site using paypal. I've had one purchase from a complete stranger and one family member used the site to buy a bowl they liked but sent a check. i've got about 25 bowls sitting in my schools gallery where people rarely come, i sold one bowl through the gallery.

So how can i increase income!? any input is appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## momomo6789 (Jul 17, 2010)

find galleys in your area and try to sell them there although they will take 30-50% for them selfs.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Go to truck-driving school!:laughing:

Sorry 'bout that...

I do not know for a fact, but I suspect that there is a very limited number of people making a "living" selling turned wood items.

I guess it could depend on what constitutes a "living".

I DO know that you will present better with improved photography skills.

Good luck!

p


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

there's not a ton of galleries in the area but i suppose i could look a little more. and also, i'm not sure i ment making a living doing just turning. i'd imagine that could be pretty hard. me personally, i'd like to make a living building furniture, boats and turned objects. Bowls and turned things are quick to do and it'd be nice if i could sell them quick too.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

My advice would be to look into trade shows and craft shows in your local area and buy and set up a table. Most of the people who go to a show like that are looking for hand made stuff specifically, and you might want to have a lot of different small things to offer such as pens, bottle stoppers, lidded jars, and maybe some other woodwork such as small shelves, dove tail boxes, stuff like that. Unfortunately you probably won't be making enough to pay all your bills, but most of the shows will be on weekends where it won't take a lot of time away from school, which will be good, and all procedes will be in cash.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

that would probably be a good start. i've thought about doing the trade and craft shows a little but wondered if you needed a buisness license or a DBA to do so? i'm also not sure if theres a margin where i can sell stuff without a DBA as long as i'm under a given amount of money annualy. for example under 5k made from crafts a year you don't need a DBA but over 5k you do. do you know anything about this?


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

tymann09 said:


> that would probably be a good start. i've thought about doing the trade and craft shows a little but wondered if you needed a buisness license or a DBA to do so? i'm also not sure if theres a margin where i can sell stuff without a DBA as long as i'm under a given amount of money annualy. for example under 5k made from crafts a year you don't need a DBA but over 5k you do. do you know anything about this?


yes, you will need a business lisc. its cheap. then there is the taxes and other stuff. right now is not a good time to expect much, with the economy the way it is. i was doing about 3 shows a month, and bringing in 2-3 thou a munth, on a good month. there is some travaling involved if you dedicated.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

There is a couple of web sites that tell you about craft fairs in your state or any state you are interested in. Just Google "craft fairs," for more information. JMHO, would stay local, talk to other vendors at craft shows in your area, they will steer you to better shows. Saddly a lot of craft fairs have people selling imported junk, and people do not come to spend a lot of money.


----------



## tymann09 (Mar 4, 2011)

great guys, thanks for the advice and input. i guess i'll start looking around at craft shows and whatnot.


----------

